# Portage Lakes



## Aang (May 26, 2012)

I've been entertaining the idea of trying out Portage Lakes. My dad and I have always avoided it because it seems like a crazy spot between the high horsepower allowed and interesting stories we've heard. Is it really that bad? It also seems like the fishing could be hit or miss depending on the species and depending on the lake. I'd be happy with just a good shore spot for bluegill if possible.


----------



## Bassbully 52 (Feb 25, 2014)

High Hp? It’s nowake excelt for two speed zones. Which are no issue. I have been fishing there Since the late 60s. Besides it getting crowded on weekends in summers it’s great fishing. The gill get started good late May when they spawn and there are some big gills in there.


----------



## FlyFishRich (Feb 3, 2016)

My father and me started fishing Portage back in 1984 and we would launch out of the old state park and do pretty good catching gills by just using crawlers and bobbers throwing by docks. My dad couldn't back a trailer to save his life so at 13 he let me give it a try and after my 1st try I was handed the job of putting the old 14ft lone star in the water. Man I miss those days fishing with my dad....


----------



## FlyFishRich (Feb 3, 2016)

Also good catfishing across from Amanda's boat shop.....Rich


----------



## sylvan21 (Jul 9, 2010)

The wife and I took the boat there two July's ago on a Tuesday for the first time. Always something to see on the shoreline. A lot of good areas for bass. I even got a few that day. The no wake was different. The speed zone was a welcome. For the amount of boats docked I'd say it could get really busy. Very few boats out that day. Planning on going back this summer. Drove thru there Sunday, a lot of improvements the state has going on.


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

It sucks. Stay away. All the fish are in Erie...on the Canadian side.


----------



## crappieboo420 (May 16, 2013)

The main lakes has the biggest redears in ohio.not to often you Can catch 12 plus redears.


----------



## FlyFishRich (Feb 3, 2016)

Just remembered did pretty good using a black 1/8 ounce spinner bait catching bass leaving the old state park going into the open HP then going to the left and casting to the shore and reel back in......


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

The portage lakes are great for panfishing. No wake zone for most of the lakes except 2 areas. These areas can only be used for speeding during the middle of the day. If you fish early or late, no problems! Lots of different shoreline structure to cast to. Redeared sunfish are huge in these lakes. Most of the time, you can enjoy peace and quiet out there. If you're shore fishing, try the state park where the beach is. Fish the peninsula next to the beach or walk around into the bay near the dog park. Plenty of choices out there. 

Only problem I have is trying to launch on a saturday morning to get to my crappie fishing hole when there's a bass tournament starting! I don't fish for bass there because they are so highly pressured.


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

That is high pressured lake period on fishing! The state might have to adjust the 9in size limit on craps lots of fish that are 8.25 to 8 3/4 in!


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

brad crappie said:


> That is high pressured lake period on fishing! The state might have to adjust the 9in size limit on craps lots of fish that are 8.25 to 8 3/4 in!


Not sure which lake you're fishing, but on the main lake chain at turkeyfoot, most of the crappie I've caught were over 9". Even had 1 day 2 years ago where my average fish was over 11"! Caught over 20 that night.


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

I fish in the northeast crappie club one last years event had around 9lbs on 8 fish but only had like 15 keepers out over 50! With a partner! The club caught a lot of fish 80 % non keepers! The year before was better overall but still at least 70 % non keepers! Look the the club up with totals! Hey we’re not pros but I fish that lake with lot of other friends! When the lake had saugeye it was better! The ole boys would a agree!!


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

Well, maybe the lake is starting on a downturn in crappie sizes. Or maybe, I just have a spot where the big ones come in to spawn in the spring. Always get a few 12-13" in that spot. I'm sure I don't get out there to fish for them as much as you.


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

Not saying there is not good size fish just lots under the 9in.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

bdawg said:


> Well, maybe the lake is starting on a downturn in crappie sizes. Or maybe, I just have a spot where the big ones come in to spawn in the spring. Always get a few 12-13" in that spot. I'm sure I don't get out there to fish for them as much as you.


I have a spot about the same. I have caught them up to 17in from it.



brad crappie said:


> Not saying there is not good size fish just lots under the 9in.


so true brad, so true


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

johnboy111711 said:


> I have a spot about the same. I have caught them up to 17in from it.
> 
> 
> so true brad, so true


Heard of another 17in white crap bass fishing he caught in a tourney


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

If you go early morning and just b4 dark, or b4 and after ski season, when temps will discourage swimmers, you will have nice structure and habitat for gill, crappie and bass. In summer, your good 'til 10am or after 8:30 pm., The fishery is worth your attention.--Tim


----------

